# Traditional Archers



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## mcharles (7 mo ago)

Any idea when the next event is? This year I did not have the opportunity to visit


textox said:


> View attachment 833652
> View attachment 833652
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

mcharles said:


> Any idea when the next event is? This year I did not have the opportunity to visit


Bow Hunters Jamboree in September will post when date is set....


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

they have a 3d shoot every month. as does royal oak archers on orion road in lakeville,, which of course as everyone knows is the best archery club ever.check out their web sites .


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Jamboree.....


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

had a grreeat time


----------

